# Milk frothing temp..



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm practicing frothing milk with my gaggia classic using the old pannarello wand. I've read that the optimum temp is around 60-70degC. I've also seen advice and vids to stop steaming when the pitcher gets too hot to hold

My issue is that it gets to hot to hold after about 50degC. Are my hands pathetically thin skinned or am I missing something?

If I am limited by my non asbestos hands should I be using the milk thermometer and aim for the optimum?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm stopping soon after 50degC and at the most the temp gauge reads 55degC


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

stopping at 50 degrees Celsius is sufficient, the temperature continues to rise a bit past that, milk properly frothed at that temp is usually pretty sweet with nice texture


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Many thanks guys...I shall persist with the hot hand approach.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I'm stopping soon after 50degC and at the most the temp gauge reads 55degC


After using the 'Just too hot to touch' method when foaming, I slotted the thermometer in and surprisingly I stopped on the rise at 50c and what a difference, in my circumstances it suggested I was overheating.

Jon.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on how hot you like your cappu / latte/ etc....


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Just to elaborate and clarify on my last post --------

I have been using the just too hot to bear point at which to stop steaming the milk, the results have been mixed in the quality of foam.

So

I used the thermometer and chose to stop steaming on the rise just after 50c, the foam was a lot better, under the too hot to bear method I would steamed for another few seconds suggesting I was pushing it to far.

Jon.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I find Temp Tags good for getting consistent temp and really easy to use


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Some time ago I bought a thermometer to measure the milk temperature when preparing a cappuccino. With or without it I came to the conclusion that the most essential part is to introduce enough air in the process and reach the rich, creamy foam state that tells you to stop.

On a few occasions my wife would ask me question about something during this operation that would take my attention away and as a result the milk would come out and my hand gets burnt







. This however happens very rarely and is not intentional







.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here are the UK TempTag retailers

Bella Barista

Rave Coffee (from a single TempTag to a sheet of 4 or more)

Give it the Beans

Indigo Valley

Disclosure:

I wholesale them in the UK

If you would like your roaster to stock them let me know please (via PM with your roasters name) as I provide referral payment upon orders of 20 sheets or more from roasters


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I just use a thermometer - found the too hot to hold method was painful and I was stopping too early.

I tried Temp Tags (from Rave) but after a couple of months it became slow to react and then a bit difficult to tell when it was time to stop.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

StuartS said:


> I just use a thermometer - found the too hot to hold method was painful and I was stopping too early.
> 
> I tried Temp Tags (from Rave) but after a couple of months it became slow to react and then a bit difficult to tell when it was time to stop.


Just highlights the differences and guess work that using a thermometer takes away, I stopped to late, not that there was a noticeable adverse taste.

Jon.


----------

